# Jumping and riding critiquee. no formal jumping training. whatchaa think?!



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

okayy so heres me and my horse. hes 5. ive never had formal jumping lessons. just pointers from some friends who have ridden on the A circuit. my horse has had no formal training either. we start lessons in a few days but i just wanna know what you guys think? you think he would do well in eventing, or hunters/jumpers??

critiquee awayy


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

moreeee


----------



## spoetryinmotion (May 3, 2011)

You need more of a release, not much but enough so you aren't pulling on your pony's mouth. Make sure you keep your legs underneath you, don't let them slip behind you. Keep your back straight. You have very good eyes though, and you're about as far out of the saddle as you should be. Your pony is super cute and has a nice jump. With a few lessons, you could be a really good jumper! Stick with it, jumping is a blast


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Keep your leg under you a little more, and try not to jump ahead. Your seat is nice though and you seem to be relaxed and not tense when you jump, that's good.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd like to see more stability from your lower leg. Do you always ride in gumboots? They make it very hard to have flexibility through your ankle. You want to be able to let your weigh drop down through your ankles and let them work as shock absorbers which right now they aren't able to do. 

Like said before your leg should be more under you. You want to keep the line from your hip to your heel. Right now it is heading more in the 'chair seat' direction. 

On the flat you have the same problem as me -- piano hands. Work on keeping your thumbs up and work on your release over fences. 

 Not bad at all for no lessons!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I think you would do good in hunter. You have a nice seat but just release more.


----------



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

To ease your horses mouth you need a lot more release! as well as your stirrups are to short lol i use to do the same thing but start riding without stirrups and then after maybe 4 rides without them put your feet back in them and you will feel VERY uncomfortable at this short length lol also get your hands out of your crotch... keep them up!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Where do you ride at in IL? I'm from Illinois as well...

I would first put on correct riding gear.  I hope you won't be allowed to ride in those during your lessons.

There are a few things to work on that will become better the more you practice, but as of right now, I think you have a lot of natural talent! You're position isn't that far off and with practice and fine tuning, you look to be an effective rider/jumper.

Solidify your leg more. Lots of two point and no stirrup work. You want your leg to be rock solid before you start jumping all the time. You seem to have the hang of following your horse's motion over the jump which is great! You aren't jumping ahead that much which puts you off to a great start in your jumping lessons. Your stirrup length is good. Your back is flat and relaxed and your hand are following your horse's mouth. You're looking up when you are jumping but when on the flat, you're staring at his head and elsewhere on the ground. Look up!

Post pictures as you continue with your riding! I think you have a lot of potential!


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Make sure you trust him over the jump. I think your lack of release may just be not trusting him/him going to fast(excuse me if it is a she not a he). Or if you don't want him to speed up to much. Also I agree about the leg thing, make sure you keep them under you.


----------

